# Electronics upgrade



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

We have a Raymarine C120 classic and want to upgrade the radar but none of the newer HD raymarine radars work with a C120. Thinking of a C140W, E140W, or the newest Raymarine C127. Really like the E series because of the bird mode on radar and are a little hesitant on the newest model because of needing to upgrade the transducer to make chirp feature work. To many choices, what do you have and why do you love or hate it?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

You may want to talk to X-shark on here. He knows this stuff really well. I'm sort of in the same predicament because i wanted to replace my c80 but I have an upgraded ducer on it so I can't really justify it yet until it dies. I don't like mine because it incessently beeps even with all the alarms turned off. If I could find a buyer for it I would probably sell it right now but I don't think anybody would be interested in an older setup. You may want to hold off on chirp because I think they're still refining the frequencies on the ducers and would imagine they'll get a 'one size fits all' in a few years.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Some people don't like Raymarine but so far I do.

I have the Ray E120 and E80 with the DSM400. No problems in almost 4 years. I don't have the open array radar so I am limited on radar use as far as birds are concerned.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

When it's time to add an electronics box; I'm looking at the 'NSE 8 and NSE 10' multifunction units by "SIMRAD"; with the issue of durability I like they are encased in aluminum instead of plastic.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

What do you guys think about an e80 classic, looking at an upgrade a freind has 2 displays with all the trimmings. I'm thinking about using one for the gps,and bottom machine for the other. I've a 2004 24'cape horn so I'm kidda limited on space. As of now using a standard horizon cp160 gps, furuno ls4100 bottom machine, both of those were installed in 04 when boat was purchased, both are b/w but screen on furuno is getting very hard to see(fine lines running through it)


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Strike Two has an E90W posted for sale on here. I know you could get a good deal on it. It's new in box, too.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/raymarine-e90w-touchscreen-multifunction-display-109985/


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Just my $.02, on my Yellowfin I had dual Raymarine E120s with 4kw dome, 1kw sounder, Sirius WX, AP etc... , on the Viking I have Furuno Navnet. I know most everyone raves about Furuno and how it's more robust etc... but truthfully I find the Raymarine easier to use and just more intuitive. Also while I rarely use "auto" settings on radar and sounder, the Ray auto settings are far far better than Furuno's. I NEVER use Furuno's auto settings as they are rarely correct.

I use my radar ALL the time as we frequently run at night or in foul weather. I use radar for collision avoidance and SiriusWX for weather (nexrad radar etc..)

I am also a big believer in AIS, I love being seen and seeing others and being able to call boats by name and being called by name.

Robert


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Just installed the e127 with the HD Radar, AP and weather. Was using simrad on old boat and now that I've had a couple of weeks to get accustomed I like the RM. plan on adding AIS.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for the input


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, we are on our way home from Michigan so its a late reply. We are leaning towards the E140w and hd 24" dome radar. The AIS makes sense, we are going to check on that.


----------

